# Corrupted Card?  Can not read all files.  Help Please!



## Melody613 (Oct 27, 2018)

This is the second time this has happened to me and I am in a panic! 
I am not sure if the culprit is my new Sony A6000 or a bad SD Card.

I had mini sessions this morning and after my second family I saw that I could not playback the most recent images in camera.  Since this happened once before I switched out my SD card for a new one before my next family arrived.

When I got home I crossed my fingers and prayed but just as the last time the begining images were fine but ALL the images after a certain point cannot be previewed or opened in photoshop. (Note they are all Sony .arw files.  Not sure if this matters)

I can see that they exist but the thumbnail does not populate and when I try to open in CS6 it says 
*"Could not complete your request because Photoshop does not recognize this type of file."

Please tell me there is hope!
Thank you SO much in advance for any guidance.
*


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2018)

Since this happened once before, and you say that you switched to a different memory card, my gut instinct makes me think that the Sony A6000 camera is having file-writing problems. Perhaps not every single time, but enough times that the problem is very serious. But then again...the problem seems to appear at file number DSC06397.ARW, while the earlier images are fine, the last one being DSC06350.ARW.

I am wondering if you deleted images off of the memory car, to get from image 06350 to image 06397? I ask that question, because I am wondering about the card's file table possibly being corrupted by having had on-card file deletions done.

Still...since the issue occurred before, and you changed memory cards, and the issue occurred yet again, the simplest answer would be that the camera has a problem correctly writing its ARW files.

Just as an aside...this might possibly be a situation where shooting in RAW+JPEG mode might have saved the day. Not sure about that, but it's definitely something to consider.

Just spitballing here:I think that it _might_ be possible to take those un-seeable .ARW files, and using Adobe's free *DNG Converter* software, convert the .ARW's to .DNG files, and be in the clear. I say this because perhaps you made some type of file type change (12-bit to 14-bit,maybe?) and perhaps your CS6 software cannot read 14-bit .ARW files, but can read 12-bit .ARW's. Just speculation, but I DO think it's advisable to try doing a batch conversion using DNG Converter software, and seeing if those files can be read.

I really am not up on Photoshop CS6...not sure what that software's handling status is on A6000 .ARW files from your camera, but I KNOW for a fact that it can open Adobe's own DNG conversions of raw files.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 27, 2018)

Are the image Ok when viewed with the Sony App ? PlayMemories Online | Applications


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Are the image Ok when viewed with the Sony App ?



On with the camera itself?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2018)

480sparky said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Are the image Ok when viewed with the Sony App ?
> ...



The OP wrote, "after my second family _I saw that I could not playback the most recent images in camera_"....

And that sounds really,really bad to me...as if there was a serious failure on the card-writing or file-reading end of things. I wonder about things like buffer flushing to the memory card; my Nikon D2x would NOT WRITE files that were held in the buffer if the camera was turned off before the buffered files were written out to the camera. I learned this when I shot a 110 meter hurdles race with my 70-200 zoom, and shot about 29 raw files, then switched off the camera to change to a wide-angle lens to shoot post-race close-in stuff...the buffer-held files never were written to the card, only the first few that were written directly to the memory card showed up. This problem persists to this day, from 2005 to 2018.

Wondering if the camera might have some kind of an image buffer problem, since these files are pretty big, at over 20 megabytes each...but it could also be something else too, like battery problems, or who knows what...


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2018)

Melody613 said:


> *Please tell me there is hope!*


I'm no expert, but there are some software apps that claim to be able to recover files.  I have not tried any of them, but You can start reading some reviews and download one.  Good luck!


----------



## Melody613 (Oct 27, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Since this happened once before, and you say that you switched to a different memory card, my gut instinct makes me think that the Sony A6000 camera is having file-writing problems. Perhaps not every single time, but enough times that the problem is very serious. But then again...the problem seems to appear at file number DSC06397.ARW, while the earlier images are fine, the last one being DSC06350.ARW.
> 
> I am wondering if you deleted images off of the memory car, to get from image 06350 to image 06397? I ask that question, because I am wondering about the card's file table possibly being corrupted by having had on-card file deletions done.
> 
> ...




TRying the DNG converter but all the files are greyed out.  I am in tears!


----------



## Melody613 (Oct 27, 2018)

Designer said:


> Melody613 said:
> 
> 
> > *Please tell me there is hope!*
> ...



Any have a specific one they would recommend?  I have been trying a few but no luck yet.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2018)

I have used SanDisk's RescuePro for a long time.

Data recovery for memory cards and flash drives


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 27, 2018)

Derrel said:


> The OP wrote, "after my second family _I saw that I could not playback the most recent images in camera_"....
> 
> And that sounds really,really bad to me...



Hmm, I did not catch that.
If the Camera corrupted the file while writing to the card ... that is bad.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 1, 2018)

Just for kicks, try removing the SD card from your camera and copy it to a new folder on your hard drive.   After removing the SD card from the computer, see if the software can successfully 'see' all the images.  I say this as Lightroom will default to your SD card first...at least mine does.  

I think the Sandisk recovery software is limited to Sandisk devices only.  I have a number of them, as I use nothing but Sandisk cards in my camera.  But as I've never tried theirs, I don't know if those limitations exist.  

Part of me thinks  that you've done extensive 're-using' of the SD card(s), without  doing an in-camera 'format' every now and then...preferably after each 'shoot' and the images safely on the computer in multiple places.  Manually deleting images here and there can make for some 'interesting' issues in the file allocation table (FAT).  The problems stem from let's say a 12K image is deleted, then replaced with a 15K image...the camera firmware has to 'scramble' to find a space for 3K extra data.  Perhaps the firmware has limitations on how many deleted/reused sectors can be active at any one time, or something like that.  Filling the card to the maximum may also 'confuse' the camera firmware, too.  It could even be a case of removing the card with the camera 'on' and it hadn't completed writing everything out.  USB drives on computers are notorious for that, depending on computer settings.  

As for file recovery software, I have 2: EaseUS & Recuva.  I prefer the Recuva as the EaseUS software reads all files and all drives before it presents any screen 'what do you want to recover?'  2+TB of images and videos takes a good 20 minute on my very fast computer.  Recuva first asks 'what drive do you want to recover?'.  I think the 1 year license on each is about $35.  EaseUS will find stuff that Recuva didn't, but that's the exception, in my opinion.  I'm a big customer of  EaseUS and have 4 of their products.  Both products work on camera memory cards, USB thumb drives, hard drives, and even SSDs (Solid State Drives).  Unfortunately, it requires a different product (and vendor) to recover screwed up CDs and DVDs.      

When you've gotten all you can or hope to get from your SD card(s), please format each of them in-camera (not computer!) and see how they work from then on.


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 11, 2019)

If it cannot be seen from the camera end, me thinks the camera itself is doing the damage. 

I had this same situation before on a Canon and there was no recovery of the images. 

if its happening on two diff. cards, then the camera may be the culprit here. 
It may be worth sending it in and having them do a once over. 
Otherwise itll prob. get worse.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2019)

zombie thread


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2019)

It _is _almost Halloween...


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 11, 2019)

Since this is a zombie thread, I'll hijack it.  What programs are good for capturing issues on CD's and DVD's?


----------

